# LA road bike rentals for the week?



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to be out in LA for work next week and although I would love to fly my bike with me from Virginia, it's just too much effort and cost for such a short trip. I would love any input on places that you might suggest for a Monday to Sunday weekly rental. I'm looking for road frames in the 62-63" range. I've seen a few in my google searches and would be happy to entertain places that you've had good experiences with in the past. . . 
Thanks!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Whereabouts will you be staying? It's a REALLY big city.


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

on top of it - you're very tall - most shops are going to have rentals in the 54-58cm... a bit tougher to find those 61+ size bikes for rent... check www.rentabikenow.com


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

buy one off Craigslist and leave it behind when you leave 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/1423996853.html


----------



## wonderwaal (Aug 23, 2009)

Helen's rents Cannondale CAAD9's:

http://helenscycles.com/page.cfm?PageID=97


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

JSR said:


> Whereabouts will you be staying? It's a REALLY big city.



should have clarified... Silverlake/Echo Park area.


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> buy one off Craigslist and leave it behind when you leave
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/1423996853.html


i did actually think about that! i emailed that guy... thanks!


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

wonderwaal said:


> Helen's rents Cannondale CAAD9's:
> 
> http://helenscycles.com/page.cfm?PageID=97


this would be PERFECT (as i ride a CAAD9 presently) except for the fact they only rent up to 60cms!!! damn you shorties !:arf:


----------

